
Crypto Miner Bankrupt – $10M liabilities [pdf] - SQL2219
https://bloximages.newyork1.vip.townnews.com/ifiberone.com/content/tncms/assets/v3/editorial/6/1e/61e9fafa-ecfb-11e8-a272-efe67b30cab7/5bf4622052a78.pdf.pdf
======
SQL2219
less than $50,000 in assets

~~~
eberkund
I wonder what they are valuing their mining equipment at and if that includes
crypto mined so far.

